# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Bố nó giàu, bố tôi nghèo

## thanhtain

Có tỷ phú nọ đến một khách sạn và chọn phòng rẻ nhất.
Nhân viên lễ tân thấy thế rất ngạc nhiên hỏi:
- Thưa ông, sao ông lại chọn phòng rẻ nhất? Con trai ông đến đây thuê phòng toàn chọn phòng đắt nhất, đầy đủ tiện nghi nhất thôi.
- Ờ thì bố nó giàu, còn bố tôi thì nghèo!

----------

